# Ideas On Turning Old doll house/book shelf into cage?



## HiddlesKenway (May 27, 2014)

Hello guys, it's been awhile since I was on here and this isn't exactly rabbit related, although this same doll house was one I once pondered about turning into a rabbit breeding cage as it would create three very nice cages only the wood is that horrid material that swells when wet and I figures I can just make a similar thing with more height but I do still want to use it for something more than storage of random rubbish as it's being used for now. 

It's quite large and maybe TOO large for what kind of pet I'm considering it for--which is mice by the way. I already know I'll have to put some different type of flooring in because any kind of urine will cause it to swell and weaken and even the drip of a water bottle and if this works out I could even use different sections for guinea pigs.

I've attached a picture of the doll house/shelf and a picture of their original cage it honestly won't cost more than $80 for a bigger cage but I'd rather one that isn't sticking out and nicely packed in and out of the way. As small as this cage is my cats enjoy sitting on it and knocking it over trying to get to Daisy and Delilah. Well one of my cats specifically--not saying any names. *coughs* Apricot *coughs*

Any suggestions who are both slaves to their bunny babies whom also happen to have mice babies? Or rabbit owners whom have done a similar thing for their rabbits? Thank you all in advance for replying, I am ever searching for new hutching ideas for my rabbits and cavies, I figured it was time enough to do so for my mice! I have done some googling but not much on it.


----------

